# Repairing Millers Falls 3-jaw chuck.



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

The camera battery is charging, so I'll try to describe what I need. I'm trying to fix/restore a Millers Falls chain drill. The chuck is missing some springs, or clips or ???. This is NOT the chuck that has little springs like from a ballpoint pen that go from jaw to jaw. The holes are in the wrong spot for that. The chuck is a 3-jaw and consists of three jaws that stand together to form a little cone. Each jaw has a hole on the outside face, and a hole underneath. The piece the three jaws sit on is like a cut-off cone. In fact, if you sit the three jaws on top of it you get a larger cone.

This piece has three slots milled in the side, and on the bottom are three little holes lining up with the slots. 

I'm guessing that there are three little springy clips missing, something that would hook into the hole on a jaw, lay inside the slot on the bottom piece, and hook into the hole on the bottom piece. Does anyone have a MF 3-jaw chuck that matches this description? If so, any chance of getting a pic of the missing piece?

Thanks in Advance
Joe


----------

